# Horses going barefoot????



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

I have a couple mares that are ready to start training for my daughters to run barrels on in the spring. I am planning on hunting off them this year,so its time to put the shoes on,or is it???? I have been talking to people and reading about "the mustang" or natural trim. Going shoeless. From what I have read this is a better way to go than shoes. Trimming to where the frog hits first changing the traditional breakover and shape of the hoof. According to what I have read this creates better blood circulation and as the name states,a natural movement and flex of the hoof,cannon bone ect... Has anyone tried this or know more about it????


----------



## Rustynail (Sep 13, 2007)

The problem with most of the "trimmers" pushing the natural trim, are failed farriers. I am not saying they all are, just most. The thing that you won't read or be told by the natural trim gurus, is that alot of horses do not have "healthy" enough feet for it. The feet have to be big, thick walls, and hard. Natural trims will crack much easier than shoed feet. They are not good on anything that envolves endurance. I can't think it would be a good idea to take a horse out of a pasture and hunt rocks and mountains barefoot with them. I also think the changing the natural breaking point is a bad idea. The only time I ever do it, is when a horse has ankle problems. Also most "successful" natural trimmers will advise you to change your horses diet. I can't remember how they want you to feed them, but I think it is something to do with starches and proteins. And fianally alot of farriers have told me that alot of the horses that they used to shoe have foundered on the natural trim system. If it is a certain trimmer, reaction to a new diet, or something else, I don't know.


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

It would have to be the new diet causing them to founder. The articles I have read say a natural trim is great for thrush and founderd horses. I have brusied a horse or two and cracked hoofes that were not shod. But the way they trim VS how your average trimmer does is supposed to make the difference. I hate shoes on horses. I pull a bunch a year,sometimes days after they have been put on. Just looking at another alternative,but I don't want to cripple my horses on what could be just the latest horse fashion.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I believe that the mustangs can go barefoot because they have such hard feet and have been accustomed to the abuse that the rocks can bring. If you take a horse from a pasture or a corral to put him through the added weight on his back and the abuse that the mountains can bring, you had better put some shoes on him. I have seen way too many horses become stone bruised because of a tight wad owner or lazy owner who chooses to take short cuts. Keep your horses shod and you will have much better results. Too long of a foot will cause a break and usually breaks high in the foot bringing with it a sore nerve ending. Too short will cause a tender foot. Just right may work for a while but you are treading in deep water. Eventually you are going to have a problem with "all of the above". 
As horse owners, we take upon the responsibility of being RESPONSIBLE. 
I am not pointing my finger at anybody but have strong oppinions on this subject. 
They have been shoing horses as long as they have had horses and iron. People in the pre car days had to rely on them not being lame. Going barefoot is not some new type of "Natural" way. It's not good and you will be asking for problems if you do.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Hoo boy ........ from Goat Whisperer to Horse Whisperer...What's next ? Deer and elk ??... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Ha ha, I actually tried my luck at Bison Whispering while on the Henries. As I have mentioned before, my 17 year old daughter has a Buffalo tag for the 2nd either sex hunt. So while scouting I spotted a bull and a cow. I went stealth and snuck into where I stood on a rock over them at 27 yards. I video'd for a couple of minutes and then said outloud the word "Tatonka". I guess bison don't speek Indian talk or I said it wrong cause they were up and gone in a hurry. I laughed and decided that I must not be a Buffalo whisperer. Thats the only thing that I could come up with unless Tatonka means Jump and run. 

Sorry for the highjack but "he started it!!!"


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

Yeah Greenhead 2......sorry about the 'hi-jack !!!! -)O(- .... I do know if somebody let me out to pasture in rock, weeds and thorns without 'my' shoes...it would really hurt.!!! The only things I know about horse's are:... when they bite, it hurts like hell.......and when they pass gas, ...it really, really stinks... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:

Jeez....here we go *Tatonka !!!!!*.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

This "natural" trim is supposed to come from studying the mustang. They trim to thicken the hoof walls,and this is supposed to create better blood flow through the hoof and frog. When I ride I always ride with shoes,I pull them when I am not riding that horse and start riding another. So after reading and talking to some top barrel racers wh have gone to this type of hoof care I was debating on trying it out. My horses are pastured in some rocky terrain and some are stalled at my house.


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> I believe that the mustangs can go barefoot because they have such hard feet and have been accustomed to the abuse that the rocks can bring. If you take a horse from a pasture or a corral to put him through the added weight on his back and the abuse that the mountains can bring, you had better put some shoes on him. I have seen way too many horses become stone bruised because of a tight wad owner or lazy owner who chooses to take short cuts. Keep your horses shod and you will have much better results. Too long of a foot will cause a break and usually breaks high in the foot bringing with it a sore nerve ending. Too short will cause a tender foot. Just right may work for a while but you are treading in deep water. Eventually you are going to have a problem with "all of the above".
> As horse owners, we take upon the responsibility of being RESPONSIBLE.
> I am not pointing my finger at anybody but have strong oppinions on this subject.
> They have been shoing horses as long as they have had horses and iron. People in the pre car days had to rely on them not being lame. Going barefoot is not some new type of "Natural" way. It's not good and you will be asking for problems if you do.


+1 You are right on with this one. There is a HUGE difference between wild mustangs and pastured horses. Different diets, bloodlines, daily habits, etc. If your shoes are coming off after a couple of days get a better farrier. If they are throwing shoes then they aren't doing it right.


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Wait I think mabey you all are misunderstanding what I am trying to get at??? First my shoes are not falling off,Im taking them off. My list of farriers are to my place every other week or so. Most horses just get trimmed up. I have over 30 rideable horses,I can't possibly ride them all the time. I don't believe in leaving shoes on or shoeing horses that aren't being ridden. This type of trimming is supposed to thicken the hoof walls ect.. There has never in my 36yrs, not been a string of hay burners in my back yard. I have been breeding paint an QH's for dang near 15yrs. At 11yrs old I got my first check for breaking a horse from the guy that ran the salt lake tribune,and countinued getting them for about 10yrs after that,along with years of roping and steer wrestling. Im not asking this question from lack of experience or because Im a tight wad. I fully understand the dynamics of a horse and hoof care, the saying no hoof no horse was pounded into me at a very young age. Its just a new atleast to me idea,so I was wondering if anyone had tried it and how it worked for them. If someone outside of a arena had great results from it,then I may have tried it out on a few horses.


----------



## Rustynail (Sep 13, 2007)

GH2 there is a website that can ansewr all of you questions. There are some of the best ferriers in the country who participate in a forum, and ansewr questions from horse owners. Its http://www.horseshoes.com.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Good on ya Rustynail. It's much better to get it from the horses mouth. (so to speak)


----------



## Greenhead 2 (Sep 13, 2007)

Thanks Rustynail. I had not thought to look for a fourm for farriers. I looked at several sites that promote this type of trimming and hoof care,but they never talked abut the negitives with it,Im sure here are some nothing is perfect. With all the horse events up north I had hoped someone on this forum had gone to it and knew others who had,and could give me their opinions on it. Thanks again.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

.45 said:


> Yeah Greenhead 2......sorry about the 'hi-jack !!!! -)O(- .... I do know if somebody let me out to pasture in rock, weeds and thorns without 'my' shoes...it would really hurt.!!! The only things I know about horse's are:... when they bite, it hurts like hell.......and when they pass gas, ...it really, really stinks... :mrgreen: :mrgreen:
> 
> Jeez....here we go *Tatonka !!!!!*.... :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


That's the truth! :lol:


----------

